# Two New Ten gallons



## Mylz (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey fellow forum browsers, I am looking for some insight, speculation and ideas from all of you wonderful people.

I have recently been unable to resist the urge of purchasing two 10+ gallon tanks second hand for $20 each, both coming with glass lid and 50W heater.

This was an impulse purchase and now I am trying to decide on what to do with these two tanks.

I currently have one betta in a cycled 4 gallon tank and have been lurking around these forums for the better part of a year now. 



So here's my question for you all, should I;

(a) divide both tanks and have two bettas in each

(b) have one divided tank and one community tank

(c) have two community tanks

(d) none of the above (suggest your ideas)





I have always been keen on the idea of a community tank but have lacked the space/funds to do so. I am uninformed on the topic but from what I have seen I think I would enjoy a betta, tetra (school) and/or cory catfish community.

What is the standard/recommended filter set-up for a 10 gallon without too much flow? I currently have a HOB (with pre-filter) and an air powered sponge filter combo set-up which works wonderfully.

Any and all advice will be taken on board and I am sorry for the long post. I f you have read this far I thank you.


What should I do?



Thanks again


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

if I was you I would probably start by making sure all the equipment works properly and all that, then you'd want to cycle your filter media so you'll have a biologicaly stable environment for your fish to live in.

then I would personally upgrade the betta you have and you might be able to get away with some of the smaller Cory species, you could probably have 4-6ish

if that works out (there are other options btw) then I would probably divide the other one....but if your wanting to do the least water changes, id just put a betta and like maybe a snail, 10gs get dirty fast


----------



## Mylz (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks kjg,

I will definitely check to make sure the heaters work. 

I have not purchased any filters or lights yet, as I am trying to decide on the overall tank(s) set-up, which will influence what filters, lights and other equipment I may need to buy. My current fish will get priority in the new tanks, but for now he is going to stay in his 4 gallon set-up. 

When you say that 10 gallon tanks get dirty fast, I believe that maintenance twice a week would still suffice even in a community tank. I currently do two water changes a week in my small tank, I'm up for a bit of bi-weekly effort. 

So most cory's like to school then? Or why 4-6?


Thank you


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Shoaling species such as Cories need a minimum of six although 10 is better. That number of Pygmy or Habrosus Cories would no be a problem in a 10. They need that number to feel secure for long-term health.

Get a filter rated for 20 gallons instead of one rated for 10. The lights linked below are the ones I use and are perfect for low-medium light plants.

http://www.aquavibrant.com/lighting/finnex-tri-color-stingray.html


I haven't found that my 10 gallon gets dirty any faster than any other tank; weekly to bi-monthly 25% water changes keep Nitrates under 10. Mine houses one Betta, six African Dwarf Frogs, two Nerite Snails, and male Endlers and Dwarf Panda Guppies.


----------



## Mylz (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks Russell

How many guppies do you have in your tank? 
How do you feed all of your fish what they need without over feeding your betta in the tank? 

That light looks nice, is it bright enough with only one row of LED's?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

For those who don't know, Pandas are barely 1" long and the Endlers not much bigger. I have a total of 10 in that tank. I feed HGH Frog and Tadpole Bites which the fish don't bother and Hikari Fancy Guppy Food to the Endlers and Panda which are too small for the Betta to eat. Once a week I feed frozen Mysis Shrimp.

Yes, those lights are plenty bright enough.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yes!!.. I was hoping russell would see this post lol, those were the type of cories I was talking about, but I really didnt think you could fit that many into a 10g!!...crazy lol


----------



## Mylz (Feb 10, 2015)

Excellent. 

Thanks for all of the info, are dwarf panda guppies common in most pet stores? 
Also what filter setup have you got running on your ten gallon? 

Might be ordering two sets of those lights very soon


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I run two AquaTop IF201 Internal filters in the 10 gallon. Turning the spraybar to the tank wall baffles it. But you could run one 202 as the 201 are out of stock.

http://www.truaqua.com/aquarium-internal-filter-if-202.html

Dwarf Panda Guppies are hard to find in pet stores. Right now I'm trying to find them online as my sources have gone in different direction.


----------



## Mylz (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey guys,

Just spent some money, I bought two small (50-200L / Hr) internal filters and an additional sponge filter (One came with the tanks). So now each tank will have one internal filter (with spray bar, wall as baffle, thanks Russell) and Both have a large sponge filter.

Yet to get lights, I am looking at some DIY LED kits as they are the cheapest. 


Had a look around the store while I was there and my local store has Endlers and corydoras pygmaesus.


Also to catch my eye were some of the small bristle-noses and pleco's. Has anyone had any experience with these fish in a community tank?

Thanks all


----------



## JDAquatics (Jan 16, 2015)

the bristle nose will need at least 20 gal tank, and the common pleco is a monster and will outgrow most tanks


----------



## Mylz (Feb 10, 2015)

Bugger,

Those little peppermint and long finned bristle noses really caught my eye today and one would've made a community tank much nicer. 


Thanks for the info JD


----------



## Mylz (Feb 10, 2015)

I know a 10 gallon will be getting quite full with a betta, endlers and pugmy corys, but is there a nice solo fish that could go with them? Or am I asking a bit much? 

Any others ideas are welcome too


----------



## JDAquatics (Jan 16, 2015)

Not a problem. The babies would be ok in a 10 for a while....but adults need a bigger tank. And they are waste machines, they put out a heavy bio-load so you would need extra filtration.


----------



## Mylz (Feb 10, 2015)

ok, thanks (again)

I haven't done any research on them, only considered them after seeing them today in the shop. 

I think I'll stick with low waste fish. 

Thanks JD


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have some acrylic dividers with .25" holes. This allowed the Endlers, Cories and Panda Guppies to enjoy the whole tank but kept the Betta in their own section. You can easily divide a tank and still have a community. 

When I last divided a 10, I didn't divide in half but one side was about seven gallons and had the Betta, ADF, heater and one filter; the other side had about three gallons with a Betta and the other filter. The Nano went back and forth between the two sides.

BTW, isn't that spray bar wonderful? Tank still has current but the Betta isn't buffeted around.

Have fun!


----------



## Mylz (Feb 10, 2015)

Great idea with the divided community!

I might be trying it soon 

You are full of great ideas Russell. Did you have any problems with a Betta trying to get through a hole or get stuck etc?

And yes the spray bar works wonderfully against the wall. Very minimal water disturbance


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Nope. Not a bit. I think at first they are curious but not for long. They couldn't even get their lips through the holes. What was funny was when they would look sideways through the holes at each other.

As an extra safety precaution you can add a 3" wide piece of craft mesh or stainless steel mesh over the top of the divider to form a "T" so they can't jump over.

Here's my 20 long when it was divided. If I had it to do over I would paint the dividers black to blend in with the black sand. BTW, I anchored the dividers under the sand as they fit snugly against the walls.


----------



## Mylz (Feb 10, 2015)

Excellent. Looks awesome! So you put an acrylic seperate with 6.5mm holes and craft mesh just to be sure!?! That's sounds like a fantastic idea to have the best of both worlds, combining a divided tank with a community tank. 

Thanks for the idea


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yep, I enjoyed that tank until its seam split. :-( I replaced that sucker with a PetSmart glass 20 long.

And, if you plant close to one side (like I did in the smaller sections) you can even make the holes a tad bit bigger ... between .25" and .33". The Betta can't get through either size. BTW, I would rotate the three boys between the small and large section.

I'm spraying mine black because I'm dividing a 10 and it would looke nicer, IMO, with the black sand.


----------



## Mylz (Feb 10, 2015)

Very nice. I would split mine in half I think, 5 gallon per betta (plus tank mates). What sort I paint do you use that is safe for fish use?


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

You can get the black mesh sheets from craft stores. I used black report holders on each end of the trimmed sheet to secure and paper clips on top to keep it from moving on the top.


----------



## Mylz (Feb 10, 2015)

Very nice tanks jjPosko, they both have a very professional look to them and I think I will definitely have to have black dividers now that I've seen yours.

What sizes are your tanks?

Also what filtration system have you got on your tanks?


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

Mylz said:


> Very nice tanks jjPosko, they both have a very professional look to them and I think I will definitely have to have black dividers now that I've seen yours.
> 
> What sizes are your tanks?
> 
> Also what filtration system have you got on your tanks?


Thank you for the compliment. Those are 2 10 gallon tanks side by side. I use the divided sides of each tank that are next to each other when conditioning a pair. You can see the envelope blocking the view from each tank. That way I can let them see each other for a couple hours a day without the hassle of pulling her out to float in the males side.

I use 2 mini sponge filters per tank. One on each divide side.


----------



## Mylz (Feb 10, 2015)

Very nice set-up you have.

I guess you breed betta's then, good on yo, must take a lot of effort and time.

Are your plants in your tank tied onto something under the gravel or have you just buried the roots? (getting ideas for my tanks)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

See what I mean about black looking so much nicer with black sand? I'm going to use Krylon fusion spray paint. If you Google you'll find more information. Unfortunately, most of it's on other forums so can't be linked here.


----------



## Mylz (Feb 10, 2015)

I definitely see what you mean Russell. 

So you prefer sand over gravel then?

I have only used gravel before, why do you use sand? Looks, practicality?
I guess you can't vacuum sand, how do you clean the bottom?


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

Mylz said:


> Very nice set-up you have.
> 
> I guess you breed betta's then, good on yo, must take a lot of effort and time.
> 
> Are your plants in your tank tied onto something under the gravel or have you just buried the roots? (getting ideas for my tanks)


I am no breeder lol. I just started getting back into betta's a couple of years ago. I am just starting to breed though.

I just bury the roots. Some plants need to be tied to items like wood or rocks.


----------



## JDAquatics (Jan 16, 2015)

You can lightly skim over the surface of the sand with the vacuum, but you don't vacuum it as thoroughly as you can gravel. I personally prefer sand over gravel because I think a lot of plants anchor better in it.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 ^ plus all the gunk stays on top of the sand for easy vacuuming. I use a piece of airline tubing and sort of hover it over the sand just high enough to avoid sucking up sand but not the lighter gunk. Tubing also makes it much easier to vac around plants.


----------



## Mylz (Feb 10, 2015)

I might be going for some sand in my tanks for the first time then. Thanks for the info guys. Is there a rough estimate on how much sand/gallon for a tank? Just so I have an idea when shopping for it?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Two pounds per gallon. I love CaribSea Tahitian Moon (black) sand. www.drsfostersmith.com has it for the least; especially if you need enough stuff to make the total $49.00....which I ALWAYS do.


----------



## Mylz (Feb 10, 2015)

Everyone on this forum is so helpful it is really wonderful.

Thanks for all the info so quickly. That sand looks great! Black sand with green plants will bring out any fish's colours very well.

Hope I can get some black dividers to match


----------



## JDAquatics (Jan 16, 2015)

I found some small black mesh at walmart the other day


----------



## Mylz (Feb 10, 2015)

No Walmart over in Australia


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't know if you can get this in Australia but I use Black Diamond Blasting Abrasive for my tanks. I use it to cap my soil based tanks as well as just using it as a substrate by itself. Yes its coal slag, but there are many positive threads about using this as a substrate for aquariums. I believe a number of people on this forum use it as well. Makes it economical for me with so many tanks and I like it so much better than play sand. My shrimp, pea puffers, bettas, khuli loaches and all the other fish I have do fine with this substrate.


----------



## Mylz (Feb 10, 2015)

Ok thanks jjposko

What is it normally used for? What type of shop do you get it from over there?


----------



## JDAquatics (Jan 16, 2015)

I just googled it, looks like tractor supply carries it here


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

Mylz said:


> Ok thanks jjposko
> 
> What is it normally used for? What type of shop do you get it from over there?


It is a sand blasting abrasive. 
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/black-diamond-20-40-blasting-media-50-lb?cm_vc=IOPDP

Seems like people have been using it as a aquarium substrate for awhile.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=153192


----------



## Mylz (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for all of the info! 
I love everyone's willingness to help here at bettafish. 

I will do some research into sand blasting abrasives and try and find something, but otherwise I might just have to go with aquarium sand. 

Thanks guys


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

Mylz said:


> Thanks for all of the info!
> I love everyone's willingness to help here at bettafish.
> 
> I will do some research into sand blasting abrasives and try and find something, but otherwise I might just have to go with aquarium sand.
> ...


Go with what you feel most comfortable using and what your budget is. I just threw that out as an option.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I may have read this wrong, but you are in Australia? 

Here is some CaribSea Tahitian Moon Sand. Shipping is a flat rate, which is a bonus and I find the prices are much more competitive for most products than brick and mortar stores.

http://www.aquariumproducts.com.au/catalogue_products.php?prodID=4371

Also if you are looking for places to find craft mesh for dividers, check out Riot or Spotlight. Also, for the divider holders I use poster hangers from Kmart.


----------



## Mylz (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks little betta fish! 

Yes I am in Australia. WA. I will check out my local stores first and compare prices. 

I think I might need to visit spotlight and Kmart. I love going to Kmart it's all so cheap! 


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mylz (Feb 10, 2015)

So it has been a while, I've been busy and taking my time trying not to make any rush purchases and I have one of the tanks running. 

It only has Pygmy corys at the moment but I'm very happy with it so I'd thought I would share. 

Special mention to Russell. Thanks for the advice on the Pygmy corys, I bought 8 of the little fellas today and I'm in love with them. 

In the shop they were sacred hiding at the back corner of the tank and didn't move for the 45 minutes I was there. After half in my tank they are full of life, exploring, schooling, surfing against the filter and so I am a very happy fish owner  

Thanks everyone again, there'll be more to come. 

I'll get some pictures up tomorrow hopefully


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I can't wait to see the pics! I think I will be adding a small school of pygmy cories to one of my 10 gallon betta tanks soon. I'm glad to hear that you are loving yours!


----------



## Mylz (Feb 10, 2015)

I do not have a fancy camera and my phone is quite old but here are some pics anyway, one of the tank and one of the little guys


----------

